# scratch



## lletraferida

Bună...

Iată încă o întrebare:

nu dau toată fraza, întrucât apar materialele din care este realizat pantoful. 

............this smart, stylish, sporty shoe’s the total package, whether your game is scratch or heavily handicapped.

.........acesti pantofi eleganti, stilati, sportivi le au pe toate: fie că tabla ta de scor nici nu e zgâriată sau e încărcată de puncte. 

*scratch *însemnând scor zero în golf.


----------



## farscape

Tocmai când credeam că am scăpat de pantofii de golf... 

*Scratch* în jocul de golf se referă la un jucător care are  handicapul zero, unde handicapul este o măsură a abilităţilor unui  jucător: cu cât handicapul este mai mare cu atât jucătorul e mai slab.

Pentru _sporty shoe_ mă gândesc că *pantofi cu alura sportivă* ar merge mai bine - cam asta înseamnă de fapt.

Cât despre *smart shoe* - ar fi ceva care arată bine, interesant, poate chiar şic.

Evitând excesul de cuvinte, o posibilă traducere ar fi:

... _whether your game is scratch or heavily handicapped_.

... fie că eşti un profesionist sau un amator începător.

Later,


----------



## lletraferida

Mulţumesc. 

Mi-e ciudă că nu pot să surprind jocurile de cuvinte.


----------



## lletraferida

Şi - mi mai scăpase şi asta: înţelesesem scor zero, în loc de handicap zero. Este ora de mers acasă, 10 ore ajung.


----------



## farscape

Nu ştiu dacă e vreo consolare, dar nu-i uşor şi nu eşti singură 

De  cele mai multe ori singura şansă este să fi "imersat" în cultura  respectivă. Mi-a trebuit mult să descopăr că expresia _to jump the shark_  (a sări peste cal, a întrece măsura) vine dintr-un serial american de  acum vreo 25 de ani. Un exemplu recent este _camp/campy_ - ştiu ce  însemană dar mi-e foarte greu să-l traduc având în vedere conotaţiile.

Best,


----------



## lletraferida

Mulțumesc pentru toate răspunsurile. 

Ll.


----------

